# Another Newbie...



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi All,

As you will see I'm new to this forum, I have secured a teaching job in Dubai and will be moving over in the middle of August. Was just wondering if anyone has any info/tips they think would be useful to a newcomer!

Don't worry, I have been doing my research but just looking for any wee bits of local knowledge that you wouldn't find in regular websites.

I am going to be living in Discovery Gardens and will be teaching in a relatively new school,

any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Ashley


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not much to say really, just make sure you have all your qualifications, etc, notarised and attested before coming over, saves a lot of hassle. 

Oh, and bring Irn Bru. Lots of it.

Which part of Scotland are you from?


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Not much to say really, just make sure you have all your qualifications, etc, notarised and attested before coming over, saves a lot of hassle.
> 
> Oh, and bring Irn Bru. Lots of it.
> 
> Which part of Scotland are you from?


lol I am stocking up as we speak!

Im from Glasgow, where abouts are you from?

Im going through the process of getting everything attested etc just now, I've read that it's quite strict in Dubai when it comes to contract law etc is that true?

I know I'm definitely coming over, just worried about settling in at first as I'm sure most people are when they relocate.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm from up the road, Aberdeen. Most of the Scots you'll come across in Dubai will be Aberdonians too 

It's not too strict, but some companies to extract the urine a bit knowing most people won't bother to fight them, but I wouldn't go worrying unnecessarily.

The only thing to worry about when you come over in the middle of August is the heat and Ramadan, but once that's out of the way, you'll have the whole year to enjoy yourself.


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

There's a thread here about losing a job by Zayets....I mean god forbid i hope that never happens to you....but it has good learnings on how to secure yourself career wise in Dubai....


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

It's reassuring to know there will b a few Scots when I get there then!

Ye I've been told about the heat, will need to stock up on sun cream being Scottish! Will be indoors during the hottest times I would imagine,

Thanks for getting back to me,

anymore advice you can think of is much appreciated!


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

AJ_DXB said:


> There's a thread here about losing a job by Zayets....I mean god forbid i hope that never happens to you....but it has good learnings on how to secure yourself career wise in Dubai....


Thanks AJ-DXB, Ill have a read at it


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ashleymg,

I am also a teacher moving to Dubai towards the end of August, I too will be living in Discovery Gardens. I'm wondering if we might actually be starting at the same school??!!


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

emsems said:


> Hi Ashleymg,
> 
> I am also a teacher moving to Dubai towards the end of August, I too will be living in Discovery Gardens. I'm wondering if we might actually be starting at the same school??!!


Ye possibly! How you feeling about moving then?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ashleymg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you will see I'm new to this forum, I have secured a teaching job in Dubai and will be moving over in the middle of August. Was just wondering if anyone has any info/tips they think would be useful to a newcomer!
> 
> ...


Welcome in advace.
You certainly picked a good time to get here, middle of summer haha.
There are lots and lots of threads if you go through them that will help you.
But when they go off topic move on. 
I am sure you will enjoy the website as we all do PMSL


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm from up the road, Aberdeen. Most of the Scots you'll come across in Dubai will be Aberdonians too
> 
> It's not too strict, but some companies to extract the urine a bit knowing most people won't bother to fight them, but I wouldn't go worrying unnecessarily.
> 
> The only thing to worry about when you come over in the middle of August is the heat and Ramadan, but once that's out of the way, you'll have the whole year to enjoy yourself.


oh wow MINLAW :clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm from up the road, Aberdeen. Most of the Scots you'll come across in Dubai will be Aberdonians too
> 
> It's not too strict, but some companies to extract the urine a bit knowing most people won't bother to fight them, but I wouldn't go worrying unnecessarily.
> 
> The only thing to worry about when you come over in the middle of August is the heat and Ramadan, but once that's out of the way, you'll have the whole year to enjoy yourself.


So whats your problem with Ramadan?


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

minlaw is in aberdeenshire where i come from i didnt realise anyone on here was from around Aberdeen absolutely nothing to do with Ramadan


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

thefultons said:


> minlaw is in aberdeenshire where i come from i didnt realise anyone on here was from around Aberdeen absolutely nothing to do with Ramadan


I was replying to Gavtek mate. just want to know what he has against ramadan.
I actually think it is a good time.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

no probs


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I was replying to Gavtek mate. just want to know what he has against ramadan.
> I actually think it is a good time.


It's a pain in the arse getting lunch anywhere, the nightlife is disrupted and the taxi drivers drive even worse than normal.

Just because I respect it, it doesn't mean I have to enjoy it.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It's a pain in the arse getting lunch anywhere, the nightlife is disrupted and the taxi drivers drive even worse than normal.
> 
> Can they drive any worse????????


----------



## Ashleymg (Apr 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Welcome in advace.
> You certainly picked a good time to get here, middle of summer haha.
> There are lots and lots of threads if you go through them that will help you.
> But when they go off topic move on.
> I am sure you will enjoy the website as we all do PMSL


Thanks Stewart!


----------

